# Brush Country SCI Clayshoot Corpus Aug 8th



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

the Texas Brush Country Chapter of Safari Club International is hosting its 3rd Annual Sporting Clay Shoot. this has turned into a great event with lots of participation and we want to continue to grow and support SCI. come join in the shoot and get the rust knocked off prior to dove season!


----------

